# Framing Square



## OldDog (Nov 8, 2006)

Does anyone know the location of a on-line tutorial on all the uses of the Framing Square?

Thanks, Bruce


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

I found this with a google search.

http://www.tpub.com/content/construction/14044/css/14044_56.htm


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

And heres another:

http://www.homefocus.com/410/framing_square_know-how.htm


----------

